# I wonder if love could cure me...



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do wonder if love could cure us all.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive thought about that before. Kinda like in Beauty and the Beast lol.


----------



## Thunderlordcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> I do wonder if love could cure us all.


It gets your mind off of it, but it doesn't make it go away. In all honesty I've given up on trying to beat this thing. The more you fret about it the worse it gets, so what's the point in worrying about it?

And that's in my personal experience, someone might fall and love and completely beat this thing, so what's stopping somebody from trying it?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

it helps a ton...


----------



## The Box Girl (Aug 27, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> it helps a ton...


I don't think love can save us. At least, it hasn't for me. I feel so blank and not there so much that it's hard for me to enjoy the beautiful love that's been given to me a lot. 
I think we'll get better when we find the source, face it, and convince our minds that it's okay to be HERE. In reality.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

When I'm with my girlfriend in bed, DP is pretty much non-existent. The problem is being numb to emotion, but certain medication can help with that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've wondered the same thing. I recently talked to a psychiatrist who said, "I wonder if finding someone you're head over heals for could snap you out of this state you're in." haha who knows, it's probably different for each person but I'm sure it's possible. Maybe the brain would turn off the depersonalization switch realizing that it needs to turn the emotions on in order for the relationship to work


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Love helped me recover the first time. It was the only time my ex treated me amazingly well. He was there for me 24 hours a day. I would wake up in the middle of the night panicking and he was instantly awake and comforting me. He let me sleep with the lights on because it helped. He would draw a bath for me and light candles because being in there was too overwhelming. He bathed me. He held me. He loved me and supported me and helped me every step of the way. I felt so well loved and protected and cared for and I know that is a major reason why I recovered.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Everyone wants to be loved,specially when we are feeling so bad as we are,but we should never forget that love is not only about receiving,it's mainly about giving.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Love is helping me alot right now. I have never had someone care for me as much as he does. He has GAD and major panic attacks too so he knows how I feel and knows what to do to make me feel safe and well. I feel so incredibly lucky he's there. Whenever i start feeling anxious and about to have a panic attack he immediately starts talking to me. About anything. Usually its something funny and I end up laughing and I completely forget about the anxiety I had moments ago. He's jawsome ^-^


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I love this thread.

"Love conquers all"

"Love is our resistance" - Muse


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Love is so much about trusting another person, without games and agendas. I feel DP-free when I am with a person who is concerned about my well-being and wants me to thrive. Also, I feel my DP go away when I think caring thoughts about others and am concerned about their well-being as well. Love compels us to feel connected to others, be personalized and alive (as opposed to being numb.) To depersonalize from others is to be disconnected from giving and receiving love. The first step is to choose to associate with people who truly can care about others and act from less selfish motives. I only associate people who I feel a deeper bond with and safety.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> "Love conquers all"
> 
> "Love is our resistance" - Muse


I love that song.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah MUSE are amazing. Welcome to my friendslist if you are not already on it


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Yeah MUSE are amazing. Welcome to my friendslist if you are not already on it


aye aye cap'n!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> Love is so much about trusting another person, without games and agendas. I feel DP-free when I am with a person who is concerned about my well-being and wants me to thrive. Also, I feel my DP go away when I think caring thoughts about others and am concerned about their well-being as well. Love compels us to feel connected to others, be personalized and alive (as opposed to being numb.) To depersonalize from others is to be disconnected from giving and receiving love. The first step is to choose to associate with people who truly can care about others and act from less selfish motives. I only associate people who I feel a deeper bond with and safety.


This is so great.


----------

